#  Schulmedizin >   Behandlung von einem Reizdarm >

## StefanD.

Hallo  
habt ihr irgendwelche Erfahrungen zum Thema Reizdarmbehandlung ? er macht mir halt heftige Probleme so das man sich schon einmal nicht traut aus dem Haus zu gehen. Der neue Arzt (Nachfolger Praxis)  sagt so etwas gibt es eigentlich nicht! 
Danke Gruss Stefan

----------


## Schlumpfine

hallo stefan, 
ist denn organisch schon wirklich alles ausgeschlossen worden? das thema hatten wir beide (also ich als ausgangspost) ja schon mal. http://www.patientenfragen.net/krankheiten/reizdarm-immer-reizdarm-endlich-diagnose-t69311.html  
mir wurde seit 2006 ein reizdarm diagnostiziert... ich hatte auch die gängigen symptome wie zb. verstopfung und dann wieder durchfallattacken, schmerzen blähungen usw...  
unregelmäßiger stuhlgang fürht dazu, das der stuhl länger im darm verbleibt. je länger der stuhl im darm verbleibt, umso mehr wasser wird ihm entzogen, der stuhl wird hart. es bilden sich teilweise richtige kotsteine. 
die liegen dann iwo im darm, der nachfolgende stuhl kommt nicht vorbei, stapelt sich im grunde da drauf. auch da wird wieder wasser entzogen... 
wenn sich stuhl staut, dann dehnt sich der darm, passiert das öfter, weitet er sich dauerhaft. dadurch bewegt sich der stuhl noch weniger. es sammelt sich immer mehr. bis der körper genug hat und das "üble zeug" weg haben will... dann tut er das, was er immer tut, wenn zb. verdorbenes gegessen wurde... er spült unmengen wasser in den darm um das schlechte schnelsstmöglich loszuwerden... die kotsteine oder der harte stuhl löst sich (teilweise) auf und lässt das meiste durch/raus - durchfall...
der stuhl wird aber nicht vollständig entleert und es geht alles von vorne los. 
immer alles mit schmerzen und erhöhter gasbildung. 
noch dazu kann es passieren, das man an den stellen, wo der darm geweitet ist einen darmvorfall bekommen kann, also das ein teil des darmes in den darm rutscht, was engstellen macht. 
ich bin kein mediziener, weiss nicht, wie ich das besser erklären soll, aber genau das passiert immer mehr menschen, weil immer weniger gegessen und damit immer weniger stuhl produziert wird. früher haben die menschen unmengen gegessen und das musste auch wieder raus, der stuhl hatte garkeine zeit, auszutrocknen und sich iwo festzusetzen und so verstopfungen zu verursachen. 
wenn ich dir einen guten rat geben darf, lass mal den darm röntgen, bei ner spiegelung sieht man solche veränderungen am darm nicht. 
bei mir war das "colon sigmoideum so weit abgesackt, das sich dort ständig kotsteine gebildet haben und der darm durch dehnung doppelte ausmaße angenommen hat ... und der nachfolgende stuhl nicht weiterkam, bis dann aller 6-7 tage der explosionsartige durchfall für erleichterung sorgte. und ich hatte dann dort auch einen darmvorfall...  
niemand wollte glauben, das ich nicht nur einen reizdarm hatte, ich war drauf und dran mir das leben zu nehmen... das man manchmal soche gedanken kriegen kann wirst du bestätigen... 
hab dann in nem forum die adresse einer klinik bekommen, dort alles hingeschrieben (halbe A4-seite) und nach 1 woche schon ne 90%-diagnose bekommen, nen termin zur *Defäkographie* und da dann gleich nen OP-termin 4 wochen später... der DOC dort meinte, das viele angebliche "reizdarmpatienten" diese probleme haben und nur deswegen keine vernünftige behandlung bekommen, weil das darmröntgen, wo man sowas sehen kann, aus der mode gekommen ist. bei der spiegelung sieht man sowas nicht und im MRT/CT wird der darm auch nicht untersucht/dargestellt. 
jetzt, nach 8 monaten gehts mir bestens, ich nehm täglich nen teelöffel flohsamen + 1,5l wasser übern tag, damit die stuhlmenge erhöht ist und regelmäßg nicht ausgetrockneter stuhl kommt... eben damit das ganze theater nicht wieder von vorne losgeht. 
bevor du irgendwelche experimente startest, solltest du echt alles organische ausschliessen, sonst kannst du dich zb. mit ballaststoffen in gefährliche situationen bringen... 
im übrigen glaube ich auch, das es das reizdarmsyndrom nicht gibt. aber da viele untersuchungsmethoden von früher aus der mode gekommen sind, und ärzte kaum noch wirklich zeit haben, nach ursachen zu suchen ist mit dieser "diagnose" schnell das ende der fahnen- bzw. behandlungsstange erreicht, patient hat ne diagnose und gibt ruhe, behandlung liegt auch in seiner verantwortung und wenns nicht besser wird, hat er auch noch selber schuld...
ich glaube, wenn der darm streikt, gibt es IMMER einen grund und der liegt in den seltendsten fällen im kopf... 
LG

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Schlumpfine, 
ich fürchte bei mir ist das ein wenig anders.  Ich bekomme aus heiterem Himmel mitunter massive Bauchkrämpfe, ohne das ich etwas schlechtes gegessen / getrunken habe!. Dies kann länger anhalten. Ich war beim Arzt und es gibt eine Labordiagnose (Darm).
Es gibt allerdings inzwischen in der Praxis einen neuen Gastroenterologen, er sagt, einen Reizdarm gibt es nicht. 
Es ist kein gutes Gefühl wenn man es gerade noch auf die Toilette schafft und dann nichts als dunkles Wasser herausschiesst so ca. zwei Liter und mehr. Danach sind die Bauchkrämpfe urplötzlich verschwunden. 
Zum Glück passiert dies nicht ganz so häufig. Bisher nur einmal unterwegs und ich habe es gerade noch auf die öffentl. Toilette geschafft ( wo kein Toilettenpapier da war). Schon ein klein wenig schwierig! 
VG Stefan

----------


## Schlumpfine

hallo stefan, 
diese plötzlichen bauchkrämpfe und durchfälle hatte ich ja auch... immer dann, wenn mein darm "das alte zeugs" loswerden wollte, was die tage vorher nicht vollständig rauskam, weil iwo alter, harter stuhl rumlag und den weg versperrte... dann spült der körper wasser aus allen möglichen zellen in den darm und das ist dann der durchfall. 
ich kenn das, bin ja jahrelang nur selten raus und auch nur wege, wo überall mal ein klo war, das ich dann schnell erreichen konnte... das schränkt arg ein, hab immer wechselklamotten mitgehabt... und selbst zu hause hab ich es öfter nicht rechtzeitig geschafft... ich kann nachfühlen, was du durchmachst. 
ich wollt dir ja nur den rat geben, vorher noch mal eine untersuchung machen zu lassen. und zwar keine darmspiegelung, weil a) kein alter stuhl iwo rumliegt wenn man dieses nette gesöff zu sich genommen hat und b) das gerät von der spiegelung sich schon seinen weg bahnt, egal ob im tägl. leben auch alles durchkommt, was soll... 
es gibt diese defäktographie, da wird nur der enddarm ca. 30cm geröngt (mit kontrastmittel)
und dann gibts noch eine andere untersuchung, da muss man iwas zu sich nehmen, wo kleine kügelchen drin sind. und dann wird geröngt und man sieht, wie sie sich verteilt haben, ob das verteilungsmuster normal ist usw... 
manchmal ist auch ein teil des darmes sehr träge und dann sammelt sich da alles länger (und trocknet aus, wie ich schon schrieb) 
ansonsten nur soviel, ein reizdarm wird immer dann diagnostiziert, wenn alle untersuchungen ohne befund sind. eine positive labordiagnose ist ja nun mal ein befund... und das passt nicht zum reizdarm. 
was genau sagt denn der laborbefund? 
LG

----------

